# Very itchy nipples in PG



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi,

Is it normal for nipples to go through growth phases during pg?

Mine are itching so much at certain times that I scratch them till they bleed, usually in my sleep, also when I'm in the shower. I scratch them so much I get blood blisters as well. I'm moisturising constantly and using hydrocortisone as I have eczema. Is it normal for them to be so itchy or is there something else?

The gp prescribed calamine lotion for when my breasts itched but it didn't help and just made a mess.

Any suggestions would be welcome.

thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

They can be itchy in pregnancy, but yours do sound to be excessively itchy.  It might just be worth getting your midwife to check you liver function in a blood test, just to double check it's not connected to anything that needs treating,

sorry I can't help more,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

I've already had a blood test to check my liver function. Is that something that can develop at a later date or would they have already picked it up?

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If it was due to problems with your liver, it would have been picked up on that test,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for your help. 

Just seen midwife and she thinks it's def my eczema. Not much I can do about that unfortunately except moisturise them.


----------

